# bazooka and roller?



## Alex Qualizza (Mar 15, 2014)

Ive only ever seen angles flushed after the tape has been set in by either wet tape or banjo. Rollers are said to be unnecessary and an extra step. My question is - Do you need to roll your angles after taping them with a bazooka, or can you flush them straight away? And what I mean by flushing is ... not with a finishing head.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Alex Qualizza said:


> Ive only ever seen angles flushed after the tape has been set in by either wet tape or banjo. Rollers are said to be unnecessary and an extra step. My question is - Do you need to roll your angles after taping them with a bazooka, or can you flush them straight away? And what I mean by flushing is ... not with a finishing head.


Roll them chief!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex Qualizza (Mar 15, 2014)

Nuff Said!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Alex Qualizza said:


> Nuff Said!!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I do them with banjo and flush them right away without rolling..


----------



## Alex Qualizza (Mar 15, 2014)

Haven't used a bazooka, but I know theres more material under the tape when you do. I'll soon see what Im dealing with.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Rolling in my opinion is essential.
Especially when using a bazooka.
If you just flush it right away, you risk building out your tapes quite a bit and risk having bubble. Unless you have X-ray vision, there's no way of telling if you have enough mud behind your tape. What if there was an air bubble in your tube which got transferred onto your wall?

Rolling ensures that your mud is spread evenly behind your tapes and that if there were any dry spots, it's hopefully now been filled by passing the roller over it. Not only that, but it also pulls out all excess mud out from behind the tape, exposing it to the surface which your angle head or flusher can now catch to give a nice even coat. It's very difficult to glaze a corner when all the muds behind the tape, especially when using an angle head and paper tape. You're most likely to rip your tape with the tip of your angle head because the tape isn't properly set in the corner, or if you do get it going it will most likely wrinkle up at some point because there's so much mud behind and it's not set firmly in place.

Only reason I mention with an angle head and paper tape is because allot of guys, myself included, use FibaFuse and flushers.
Although recently I've been using an angle head after my tapes. I like switching things up. Any how, you want your flushing/glazing process to go as smoothly as possible. We do 1 pass, maybe 2 and it's done. If you don't roll, you're going to be there all day passing your flusher/angle head back and forth back and forth trying to get a nice even fill coat.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Put the tape on with machine and use a combo flusher . You do tend to get a dry spot where the tape starts running in the corner, but this can be sorted when you touch the corners up. Just get the material wet enough to spread just right.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Just so you know,,,, it is possible to run a zook and not have dry tape. Most guys don't take the step to charge the head after cuts.
I've tried a cam-am roll/flusher. It saved a step but the results weren't as good as the roller/angle head method. IMO.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Just so you know,,,, it is possible to run a zook and not have dry tape. Most guys don't take the step to charge the head after cuts.
> I've tried a cam-am roll/flusher. It saved a step but the results weren't as good as the roller/angle head method. IMO.


Yes i agree, but it slows it down to charge the head, i just want to keep that machine putting tapes on. The small amount of extra time needed in the touching up is quicker imho. I cant argue that the results are not as good as roll and head, but its not awful either.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Charging the head can be done on the wall instead of using fingers to turn the drivedog. Just run it a few inches next to your corner then have at it


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Just so you know,,,, it is possible to run a zook and not have dry tape. Most guys don't take the step to charge the head after cuts.
> I've tried a cam-am roll/flusher. It saved a step but the results weren't as good as the roller/angle head method. IMO.


Found the same thing. I went back to the corner roller but now I follow with the roll/flusher and finish with a 3.5 NS.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

forestbhoy said:


> Put the tape on with machine and use a combo flusher . You do tend to get a dry spot where the tape starts running in the corner, but this can be sorted when you touch the corners up. Just get the material wet enough to spread just right.


I will sell u 1 if u want?
Piece o crap I think!!:yes:


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> I will sell u 1 if u want?
> Piece o crap I think!!:yes:


Your entitled to your opinion.....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

forestbhoy said:


> Your entitled to your opinion.....


Sorry forestboy, unfortunately I'm with Vanman on this one. Piece of crap. lol


----------



## steinkii lardaus (Mar 17, 2014)

I love my roller. After running bazooka I grab roller and set tapes as tight as I can while keeping a good bond. In high quality homes where a lot of wood crown and chair rails plus high base boards are being placed they need the corners close to 90 degrees as you can get them. If the wood is stained they don't like to caulk like they do with painted trim. This is why I role and flush tight. Don't over roll. The tapes need to be bonded. I don't load heavy over with the flusher. Just cover the tape so it can be sanded correct. Many times I have seen unrolled angles and when the trim goes in there is a large gap between the trim and the drywall because the angle is built out. You could do it without rolling but rolling for me gets those angles in tight and allows me to lessen the angle build out after flushing. I like hand coating some angles when I must keep those angles close. But I'm still learning things from others after 37 years of mudding. Lol.


----------

